# Pet choice and dating



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a (another) silly association theory that plays in my head that when a woman loves dogs she loves their loyalty, unbridled affection, neediness, where as if a woman loves cats, she loves their independence, curiosity and playfulness. I go for cat lovers, and minus points for dog lovers UNLESS they love cats too. 

Also I'm a dude, and a cat lover. I'm sure I have my stereotypes.
We even had to wear this t-shirt:










Am I being silly? Or am I on to something?


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

What does owning 2 goats say about a woman?

Actually, you know what? Scratch that, I probably don’t want to know!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> What does owning 2 goats say about a woman?
> 
> Actually, you know what? Scratch that, I probably don’t want to know!


Depends where she lives 😅


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, there is the stereotype of the cat lady, usually typified as a woman who isn't into sex or relationships much. Female dog owners have no such stereotype. 

I think on the whole dog owners are more into being active, and especially active outdoors.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Livvie said:


> Well, there is the stereotype of the cat lady, usually typified as a woman who isn't into sex or relationships much. *Female dog owners have no such stereotype. *
> 
> I think on the whole dog owners are more into being active, and especially active outdoors.


Perhaps, but on an individual level, I have a stereotype that female dog lovers want someone who is like a good little puppy and does what she wants 

Yes, ex was a dog lover. She had an exception for my floofy, because my cat was plain adorable. She never liked my cat's attitude though. She never liked my attitude either.

Hence now - the association  , ex was also more active and extroverted, go figure.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Since when does a puppy do what the owners wants?? 🤣

Dog owners need to be able to put up with chaos, and have to want to spend time and energy giving. 

Cats are easy. Dogs need a lot more time, attention, energy. 

They are kind of like having another child.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Livvie said:


> Since when does a puppy do what the owners wants?? 🤣


Lol compare that to a cat who just death stares you 😅 



> Dog owners need to be able to put up with chaos, and have to want to spend time and energy giving.
> 
> Cats are easy. Dogs need a lot more time, attention, energy.
> 
> They are kind of like having another child.


Yes, exactly - to want to give and expect a lot of love 

For cats, it's a challenge not to annoy them. #boobthefloof is now trending


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> Since when does a puppy do what the owners wants?? 🤣
> 
> Dog owners need to be able to put up with chaos, and have to want to spend time and energy giving.
> 
> ...


Yes, but unlike cats a dog can be trained. Maybe he’s referring to the idea that a dog lady prefers a man that she can train just like a puppy and who will come whenever he’s called!

Cats can be trained but it’s generally much more difficult than with dogs.Dogs are easily treat motivates. Mens equivalent to treats = sex.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Yes, but unlike cats a dog can be trained. Maybe he’s referring to the idea that a dog lady prefers a man that she can train just like a puppy and who will come whenever he’s called!
> 
> Cats can be trained but it’s generally much more difficult than with dogs.Dogs are easily treat motivates. Mens equivalent to treats = sex.


Yes, I'm untameable, like a cat. I can be taught a few tricks, but I'm no puppy


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I have a (another) silly association theory that plays in my head that when a woman loves dogs she loves their loyalty, unbridled affection, neediness, where as if a woman loves cats, she loves their independence, curiosity and playfulness. I go for cat lovers, and minus points for dog lovers UNLESS they love cats too.
> 
> Also I'm a dude, and a cat lover. I'm sure I have my stereotypes.
> We even had to wear this t-shirt:
> ...


I don't think it's silly, it's part of compatibility. I screened for cat owners, I'm allergic and I just don't like them. However, I don't like stupid, ugly or super obedient dogs either. My last dog spoiled me for any other kind, he was a Muttsky (husky and something). He was super laid back, intelligent, challenging, and funny, he was not the kind of dog to play fetch and although he liked the attention, when he was done with cuddles, he was gone. I also don't like small dogs and can't take a man seriously if he's got one 😂


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> I don't think it's silly, it's part of compatibility. I screened for cat owners, I'm allergic and I just don't like them. However, I don't like stupid, ugly or super obedient dogs either. My last dog spoiled me for any other kind, he was a Muttsky (husky and something). He was super laid back, intelligent, challenging, and funny, he was not the kind of dog to play fetch and although he liked the attention, when he was done with cuddles, he was gone. I also don't like small dogs and can't take a man seriously if he's got one 😂


No such thing as an ugly dog.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't like cats. I never have. I'm glad my husband is allergic to them. It's not about the animal's personality, litter boxes and cat's hair make nauseous. 🤮


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> No such thing as an ugly dog.


I stand by my opinion, you have yours.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I’ve never dated any woman or been in an ongoing sexual relationship with any woman who had a pet (I didn’t have any pets either). With the exception of a couple of months about 10 years ago, when my wife and I briefly had a cat (for our kids). Yet we quickly found a new home for that cat, since living with cat hair etc, was quite unpleasant for us.

Also if I were to find myself in the dating world again, I would again avoid women with pets.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> I don't think it's silly, it's part of compatibility. I screened for cat owners, I'm allergic and I just don't like them. However, I don't like stupid, ugly or super obedient dogs either. My last dog spoiled me for any other kind, he was a Muttsky (husky and something). He was super laid back, intelligent, challenging, and funny, he was not the kind of dog to play fetch and although he liked the attention, when he was done with cuddles, he was gone.


Cat allergies is a no go for me lol. My next floofy is also going to be, well floofy! Expect cat fur everywhere!
Dog lovers ain't a total no go, but it is a red flag for me, I proceed more cautiously 😅

Even though if I do retire I will most likely get a Samoyed because so floofy!













> I also don't like small dogs and can't take a man seriously if he's got one 😂












Aww the men with poodles


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Y'know, I've never heard anyone say, "I'm not a dog person," or "I hate dogs," yet cats undeservedly get all the hate.

I dunno .... I love cats in the wild, particularly cheetahs. My cat is basically showing the same behaviors as a wild cat, which I find fascinating.

And as far as being allergic, yes I am - to cats, that is. That's why I've only owned Cornish Rexes for over 20 years. They don't shed. My first one loved going outdoors, so he was leash trained. I also took shots for three years, so any residual reaction I have to my cats is minimal.

P.S. - I've also owned dogs and love them too.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Personal said:


> I’ve never dated any woman or been in an ongoing sexual relationship with any woman who had a pet (I didn’t have any pets either). With the exception of a couple of months about 10 years ago, when my wife and I briefly had a cat (for our kids). Yet we quickly found a new home for that cat, since living with cat hair etc, was quite unpleasant for us.
> 
> Also if I were to find myself in the dating world again, I would again avoid women with pets.


Wow, I can’t associate with people who have no pets.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Wow, I can’t associate with people who have no pets.


Well, I don't judge by ownership. I love cats but do not currently own a floofy either.

Also human love for animals can come in many forms, even spiders (though sorry, hell no). 
No love for animals though? Definite no go for dating I agree


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> Y'know, I've never heard anyone say, "I'm not a dog person," or "I hate dogs," yet cats undeservedly get all the hate.


Let's see.

When I married my son's father, I wanted a dog. My family always had dogs. He hates dogs. We never had a dog.

A good friend of mine loves dogs. She married guy who doesn't like dogs but does like cats. She had to get rid of her prime poodle the first year of their marriage because her husband was so bad about the poor dog.

There are people who don't like dogs at all.



Prodigal said:


> I dunno .... I love cats in the wild, particularly cheetahs. My cat is basically showing the same behaviors as a wild cat, which I find fascinating.
> 
> And as far as being allergic, yes I am - to cats, that is. That's why I've only owned Cornish Rexes for over 20 years. They don't shed. My first one loved going outdoors, so he was leash trained. I also took shots for three years, so any residual reaction I have to my cats is minimal.
> 
> P.S. - I've also owned dogs and love them too.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Cat allergies is a no go for me lol. My next floofy is also going to be, well floofy! Expect cat fur everywhere!
> Dog lovers ain't a total no go, but it is a red flag for me, I proceed more cautiously 😅
> 
> Even though if I do retire I will most likely get a Samoyed because so floofy!
> ...


Samoyeds are super cute, but that's too much hair for me to deal with! My dog wasn't longhaired, but there was always puffs of undercoat drifting. I remember when I first got him, I wondered if I could deal with that and contemplated giving him back. At the vet, you'd see it shooting off him into the air when he got nervous, and I groomed him pretty thoroughly. But when you take on a pet, that's your responsibility for their life, so I dealt with the floof, and it was the best 12 years of mine!

I can't wait to have another dog, but I need to get some things squared away first to be able to care for one the way he/she deserves. I'm actually contemplating never living together with my bf, we have different tastes in dog 😂. I'm not accustomed looking down to see where anklebiters are walking, they'd be roadkill.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

It's a personal preference nothing more. I am highly allergic to cats. My 4th date with my now husband included my dog at the time. We went for a hike & had a picnic. If the new BF didn't get along with the dog, I would have kept the dog.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> Samoyeds are super cute, but that's too much hair for me to deal with! My dog wasn't longhaired, but there was always puffs of undercoat drifting. I remember when I first got him, I wondered if I could deal with that and contemplated giving him back. At the vet, you'd see it shooting off him into the air when he got nervous, and I groomed him pretty thoroughly. But when you take on a pet, that's your responsibility for their life, so I dealt with the floof, and it was the best 12 years of mine!
> 
> I can't wait to have another dog, but I need to get some things squared away first to be able to care for one the way he/she deserves. I'm actually contemplating never living together with my bf, we have different tastes in dog 😂. I'm not accustomed looking down to see where anklebiters are walking, they'd be roadkill.


I like to be covered in fluff so longhaired please! Both cats and dogs. I have brushes to groom if it gets on my suit etc, also cats are cleaner. My floofy groomed herself well and was always as her immaculate royal majesty.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Well, I don't judge by ownership. I love cats but do not currently own a floofy either.
> 
> Also human love for animals can come in many forms, even spiders (though sorry, hell no).
> No love for animals though? Definite no go for dating I agree
> ...


Fair, let’s say I can’t associate with somebody who has no pets by choice because they dislike animals.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Samoyeds bark a lot in my experience. I love their cloudy poofy nature but damn.

Dogs are just too much work. I have a couch potato breed of cat and even he’s work (way less work). With that said I like big dogs that are not spastic or spastic ones in short doses like playing tennis ball.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Let's see.
> 
> When I married my son's father, I wanted a dog. My family always had dogs. He hates dogs. We never had a dog.
> 
> ...


She got rid of her poodle for her husband? I can’t imagine doing that. Of course if I had a child who was allergic to my animals I’d put the kid up for adoption.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

I wouldn't date anyone who didn't like animals. I'm more of a cat person but I have cats and a dog and adore them all (as does my guy). I also work in an animal-related field. The idea that some people have lives that aren't chock-full of animals is completely outside my realm of understanding.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

I have 9 pets: 2 mini goats, 3 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 geckos. I had a horse growing up. Can’t afford a horse atm.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> Samoyeds bark a lot in my experience. I love their cloudy poofy nature but damn.
> 
> *Dogs are just too much work.* I have a couch potato breed of cat and even he’s work (way less work). With that said I like big dogs that are not spastic or spastic ones in short doses like playing tennis ball.


You can train them lol. As for work that's why I can only get one when I retire or have a partner willing to take care of them.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> It's a personal preference nothing more. I am highly allergic to cats. My 4th date with my now husband included my dog at the time. We went for a hike & had a picnic. If the new BF didn't get along with the dog, I would have kept the dog.


It is something more. It’s a sin to not like animals.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

My sweet 7 month old lab pup now sleeps in my bed.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> You can train them lol. As for work that's why I can only get one when I retire or have a partner willing to take care of them.


You can but have you ever had a puppy in your house eating everything, pissing all over the floor, needing to go outside at 1am and then doing nothing while you’re out in the cold for 45m, you bring him back inside, then he immediately pisses himself?

Cats don’t do that. Ever.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> You can but have you ever had a puppy in your house eating everything, pissing all over the floor, needing to go outside at 1am and then doing nothing while you’re out in the cold for 45m, you bring him back inside, then he immediately pisses himself?
> 
> Cats don’t do that. Ever.


I had to bathe my dog at 2am in winter because the little **** went and rolled in the mud before coming back inside. It wasn't fun and he howled the entire time, but he never did that again.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> It is something more*. It’s a sin* to not like animals.


It's not a sin but it may be a huge indicator that the person who loves animals is not compatible with somebody who is not a fan. Lifestyle is also an issue. If somebody lives in an apartment & can't have an animal or doesn't have time to be fair to a pet that factors in.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> It's not a sin but it may be a huge indicator that the person who loves animals is not compatible with somebody who is not a fan. Lifestyle is also an issue. If somebody lives in an apartment & can't have an animal or doesn't have time to be fair to a pet that factors in.


It’s a sin to me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> You can but have you ever had a puppy in your house eating everything, pissing all over the floor, needing to go outside at 1am and then doing nothing while you’re out in the cold for 45m, you bring him back inside, then he immediately pisses himself?
> 
> Cats don’t do that. Ever.


Lol my floofy did wake me up at random times in the middle of the night, then run away. I try to go back to sleep and she scratches at the door even though it's already open. She knew how to get me off the bed for play or food. She was raised feral though, very active.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> I had to bathe my dog at 2am in winter because the little **** went and rolled in the mud before coming back inside. It wasn't fun and he howled the entire time, but he never did that again.


I mean these are the endearing stories you collect as you bond with these animals. I really thought I wanted a dog but my friend just got one and it’s totally spastic. Usual stuff, but seeing it eat his baseboards and all the vet trips I’m like nah I am sticking with one cat.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> She got rid of her poodle for her husband? I can’t imagine doing that. Of course if I had a child who was allergic to my animals I’d put the kid up for adoption.


LOL I just read that hahahaha


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> I mean these are the endearing stories you collect as you bond with these animals. I really thought I wanted a dog but my friend just got one and it’s totally spastic. Usual stuff, but seeing it eat his baseboards and all the vet trips I’m like nah I am sticking with one cat.


Your friend needs to get his dog toys and bones.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Your friend needs to get his dog toys and bones.


He has all that, the dog is a madman. He graduated from puppy school, still madman. I mean he’s maybe 6 months now so it’s expected he will be very high energy for a while.

I think if I ever get one I want a retired show dog couch potato.

Probably won’t happen, my wife likes travel too much and wants to fly places.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Near midnight during 31 December 1999, my wife and I spent the New Year turning at an RSPCA shelter. Since between functions, we spotted a distressed and frightened (because of fireworks) dog hit by two cars on a busy main road. So I insisted we stop and I managed to grab the large injured dog, that was still panicked and held it on the back seat while my wife drove.

I’ve also hand raised a native bird that fell out of its nest. While for several years, my family and I have fed and hung out with a neighbours cat, we just wouldn’t let him in our house.

Plus I grew up with a menagerie of pets, usually one dog, one cat and lots of birds at any time.

That said, it is tough on my skin etc, because of allergies. Plus having pets comes with responsibilities and logistics demands, that impinge upon my /our life considerably. So we avoid pet ownership and are happier for it.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

My cats are so dang needy. They are more dog-like than cat-like, which is part of the breed (Maine C**n). Seriously, they annoy the hell out of me at this point. And the shedding is unreal. Between the cats and the dog (rough collie, like Lassie), the fur is terrible. Both my wife and I can't wait until there are no more pets in the house. We used to want to go back to a low-shedding breed but not anymore. This needs to be a pet-free zone. 

Also, cat piss is disgusting. This morning I woke up to piss and **** all over the floor because both of the litter boxes malfunctioned in the middle of the night. Not their fault obviously but there is nothing worse than getting that smell out of things. Like the laundry baskets they piss in every now and then. 

Just ****ting in the house in general is gross.

And the scratching? They have destroyed playmats, chairs, foam climbers for the kids, carpet, etc., despite having plenty of other things to scratch and nails trimmed weekly. 

I used to be a cat person but nah. Cats suck.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Perhaps, but on an individual level, I have a stereotype that female dog lovers want someone who is like a good little puppy and does what she wants


Ha ha ha ha ha ha... you've never owned a dog, have you?.... ha ha ha ha ha.

I'm laughing at the idea that a dog does what you want  

My dogs are often needy and demanding and difficult and a helluva lot of responsibility and those are not qualities I'd want in a man. My older girl is deteriorating quite quickly now and has become as much work as she was when she was a puppy but she was a lot easier to pick up then than now at 52 lbs.

I love all animals but I'm deathly allergic to cats so none for me.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

People like to say they love animals but would they be willing to date , live with, or visit someone that had animals that could potentially kill you?

That's the real test 

I adore all animals and always have an interesting variety around, including the usual cat/dog. Someone that dislikes animals and is closed minded to issues involving animal welfare and conservation would be a hard no.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Prodigal said:


> Y'know, I've never heard anyone say, "I'm not a dog person," or "I hate dogs," yet cats undeservedly get all the hate.
> 
> I dunno .... I love cats in the wild, particularly cheetahs. My cat is basically showing the same behaviors as a wild cat, which I find fascinating.
> 
> ...


When I was doing cat research at the zoo many years ago, I learned that most breeds of big cats are 99% the same as domestic cats genetically. Cheetahs have some dog genetic traits and they are the big exception.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I was never much into cats, despite having several (my wife's fixation). I prefer dogs. Much harder work, but very rewarding.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> I have a (another) silly association theory that plays in my head that when a woman loves dogs she loves their loyalty, unbridled affection, neediness, where as if a woman loves cats, she loves their independence, curiosity and playfulness. I go for cat lovers, and minus points for dog lovers UNLESS they love cats too.
> 
> Also I'm a dude, and a cat lover. I'm sure I have my stereotypes.
> We even had to wear this t-shirt:
> ...


I would never have a cat due to their cruelty in torturing and killing wildlife.
I love dogs. I have had 5 rescue dogs, all great dogs. 

I don't think it reflects on what someone's personality is like.
When I was dating I wanted a guy who was generally an animal lover and being that I had a lovely lurcher at the time he had to like dogs. As it happened the man I met and married had the same name as my dog which I thought was quite amusing and he really liked him.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> I would never have a cat due to their cruelty in torturing and killing wildlife.
> I love dogs. I have had 5 rescue dogs, all great dogs.


Nature is cruel.



> I don't think it reflects on what someone's personality is like.


Of course not, but does it reflect on their preferences, and how they wish to show their love? 
It's a curious thing 

As we train our dogs, it reminds me of how we give love and expect to be rewarded.
For cats it just doesn't work that way. To have the love of a cat is to have the love of the world.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

No, I don't think the choice of a cat or a dog reflects "how a person wants to be loved or show love" in dating or a relationship. Your theory being dog owners want a partner who obeys them 🤣

I think you are totally overanalyzing it and trying to make a correlation that isn't there. 

If anything, cat owners prefer an animal they don't have to spend a lot of time and energy on. Maybe THAT could be correlated to how giving they are. In that case, your could say, using your theory, that dog owners are way more giving as people in dating and relationships.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> I would never have a cat due to their cruelty in torturing and killing wildlife.


Lol... the cat is part of “wildlife” that’s what they do. They came that way.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> Lol... the cat is part of “wildlife” that’s what they do. They came that way.


I believe what she is referring to is the way cats generally attack and kill other animals, not for survival, but for sport or to satisfy a in born biological response. Sure, feral do it for survival, but well fed house cats will also kill. If they get an opportunity. 

In that vein. I would have to agree with her. 

I have a cat that is an indoor cat, but was an abandoned teeny feral kitten that I found on the street crying and starving. He's now a big, healthy brute but the hunting instinct is alive and well and no doubt that despite how well he is fed, if I started letting him go outside, he'd be killing anything he could catch.. the mice and rats they kill aren't the problem, its mostly the birds, some rare and endangered that are killed all the time.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I love both and have a cat. I've had two GSD's in the past and when I see a man's profile with a GSD he automatically scores major points for me as far as taste in dogs go. 

With that said though, I'm not a fan of men with dogs, especially if the man lives farther out. I'm looking to meet someone who isn't tied down and has lots of free time. Having to care for a dog is a huge commitment where a cat can take care of itself for up to a couple of weeks with plenty of food and water left out. 

None of this means I would automatically nix a man because he has a dog, I just prefer men who are "kid" free.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Dogs kill as well. My current dog has been known to eat a few chipmunks and a squirrel that he gets cornered after terrorizing them, and I previously had a spaniel who caught birds, snakes, toads, frogs on a regular basis.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> I would never have a cat due to their cruelty in torturing and killing wildlife.
> I love dogs. I have had 5 rescue dogs, all great dogs.
> 
> I don't think it reflects on what someone's personality is like.
> When I was dating I wanted a guy who was generally an animal lover and being that I had a lovely lurcher at the time he had to like dogs. As it happened the man I met and married had the same name as my dog which I thought was quite amusing and he really liked him.



Dogs kill wildlife as well. One of ours used to kill groundhogs that were getting into our backyard. And baby bunnies.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I absolutely will not date a man if he has a bird/s. Cannot stand birds.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Sure,_ some_ dogs will kill other animals(especially the terrier breeds), they aren't nearly as quick and agile as the typical cat, can't climb trees, and don't generally have as strong of a 'prey drive" as cats do.. Dogs generally have to settle for slow moving animals, and many dogs don't even care or make a weak effort and give up..

Additionally, cats generally are allowed to free roam, sometimes for days on end...The opportunities are just all that much greater...

Cats, for their size, are some of the most lethal animals on the planet when you look at the set of physical tools they bring to the table..Videos abound of cats picking off birds in actual flight, soaring into the air.....Its absolutely frightening when you start to think about Tigers, Lions, Jaguars and such, that have those same tools but with several hundred pounds of sheer muscle and mass added to the package..


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Let's see.
> 
> When I married my son's father, I wanted a dog. My family always had dogs. He hates dogs. We never had a dog.
> 
> ...


Why did she marry him???


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm. Thinking back, all but one woman I dated either had cat(s) or no pets at all (though they all liked animals). I've had cats and dogs, but no pets since I split from my ex 22 years ago.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> I would never have a cat due to their cruelty in torturing and killing wildlife.


Just keep the cats indoors. My cats don’t go outside. It’s too dangerous here. I take them outside on a leash.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

hamadryad said:


> Sure,_ some_ dogs will kill other animals(especially the terrier breeds), they aren't nearly as quick and agile as the typical cat, can't climb trees, and don't generally have as strong of a 'prey drive" as cats do.. Dogs generally have to settle for slow moving animals, and many dogs don't even care or make a weak effort and give up..


My beagle/rat terrier mix would beg to differ. He's racked up an impressive kill list and has gotten part way up certain types of trees even on leash. He goes after anything rabbit sized or smaller, despite me trying to keep him from the chipmunks, bunnies, fledgling birds, etc. I wish he would NOT do this, but I do respect his speed and devotion to the task. He's also a rescue who may have been hunting to feed himself for at least part of his younger life, though obviously I can't be sure.

I'm sure my cats would love to compete with him on this, but they live indoors and are limited to killing flies, spiders and centipedes that make their way into the house.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I am not a dog person. They are too much work and life restricting for me - and IMO the vast majority are ugly. I have no interest or want having anything to do with "what to do with the dog" for trips, etc. I have never lasted long with any women who have had dogs because no you can't bring it to my house, no I don't want it to come with us except on rare occasion, and if you aren't able to be spontaneous and up and leave to do stuff on short notice or have to be back at a certain time because of a dog, well... after a few no's I'll assume that's what you'll likely say and probably ask someone else if/when opportunity presents itself.

I do have a 16 year old indoor/outdoor rescue cat left over from one of my kids. A great cat - has never torn up anything in my house, loves be petted, and keeps it critter free. He still brings me presents every so often


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Livvie said:


> No, I don't think the choice of a cat or a dog reflects "how a person wants to be loved or show love" in dating or a relationship. Your theory being dog owners want a partner who obeys them 🤣
> 
> I think you are totally overanalyzing it and trying to make a correlation that isn't there.
> 
> If anything, cat owners prefer an animal they don't have to spend a lot of time and energy on. Maybe THAT could be correlated to how giving they are. In that case, your could say, using your theory, that dog owners are way more giving as people in dating and relationships.


Well my ex fiancee did try to train and change me like a puppy. She also gave and expected a lot of love. Ex-wife also wanted me to be like a puppy in need for her affection so she could feel desired. 

During dating several women also told me they prefer dogs because of their loyalty and affection. And I do like a woman who is independent and not so needy for affection so she can respect my independence, hence the correlation 😏


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

hamadryad said:


> I believe what she is referring to is the way cats generally attack and kill other animals, not for survival, but for sport or to satisfy a in born biological response. Sure, feral do it for survival, but well fed house cats will also kill. If they get an opportunity.
> 
> In that vein. I would have to agree with her.
> 
> I have a cat that is an indoor cat, but was an abandoned teeny feral kitten that I found on the street crying and starving. He's now a big, healthy brute but the hunting instinct is alive and well and no doubt that despite how well he is fed, if I started letting him go outside, he'd be killing anything he could catch.. the mice and rats they kill aren't the problem, its mostly the birds, some rare and endangered that are killed all the time.


My floofy was a rescue and sheer predator. I live in a rooftop apartment so she didn't roam but I have an atrium where she used to sunbathe her white fluffy belly. Was also her hunting grounds for the birds that landed. 

Mice also somehow found their way up in the past, they never lasted long but her prey had been mostly birds. She also tortured cockroaches, thankfully she didn't eat them, they are bad for cats if ingested.

If no prey, she would need lots of play but gets bored of toys but not the laser!


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

2&out said:


> I am not a dog person. They are too much work and life restricting for me - and IMO the vast majority are ugly. I have no interest or want having anything to do with "what to do with the dog" for trips, etc. I have never lasted long with any women who have had dogs because no you can't bring it to my house, no I don't want it to come with us except on rare occasion, and if you aren't able to be spontaneous and up and leave to do stuff on short notice or have to be back at a certain time because of a dog, well... after a few no's I'll assume that's what you'll likely say and probably ask someone else if/when opportunity presents itself.
> 
> I do have a 16 year old indoor/outdoor rescue cat left over from one of my kids. A great cat - has never torn up anything in my house, loves be petted, and keeps it critter free. He still brings me presents every so often


I get this because it is true that you can’t generally be as spontaneous if you have pets back at home that need to be let out and fed at certain times. My schedule every single day revolves around all my pets and no I can’t go out with a group after work because I need to get home let animals out and feed everybody etc. so I would obviously not be a good fit for somebody who wanted spontaneity or to be able to easily pick up and go away for a weekend. However, I’d not be a good fit for somebody like that regardless of my pets since I don’t like spontaneity and I prefer to be at home anyway. My pets are a great excuse to get out of most social events. Who else is going to feed the goats???


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I get this because it is true that you can’t generally be as spontaneous if you have pets back at home that need to be let out and fed at certain times. My schedule every single day revolves around all my pets and no I can’t go out with a group after work because I need to get home let animals out and feed everybody etc. so I would obviously not be a good fit for somebody who wanted spontaneity or to be able to easily pick up and go away for a weekend. However, I’d not be a good fit for somebody like that regardless of my pets since I don’t like spontaneity and I prefer to be at home anyway. My pets are a great excuse to get out of most social events. Who else is going to feed the goats???


Funny that, because spontaneity is a big problem with me and the girl I'm seeing now. I have my responsibilities too and need at least 24 hrs notice to change plans and reorganise, last minute whims, forget it! 🙄


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> I have a (another) silly association theory that plays in my head that when a woman loves dogs she loves their loyalty, unbridled affection, neediness, where as if a woman loves cats, she loves their independence, curiosity and playfulness. I go for cat lovers, and minus points for dog lovers UNLESS they love cats too.
> 
> Also I'm a dude, and a cat lover. I'm sure I have my stereotypes.
> We even had to wear this t-shirt:
> ...


This falls into the category of the other thread talking about what you’d put up with when it comes to getting your brains screwed out.

I am going to put up with A LOT if my brains are getting screwed out. Even cats.

I despise cats. Can’t stand them. I love dogs, but I don’t want to have to take care of them so I don’t have any. To each their own when it comes to animals.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Well my ex fiancee did try to train and change me like a puppy. She also gave and expected a lot of love. Ex-wife also wanted me to be like a puppy in need for her affection so she could feel desired.
> 
> During dating several women also told me they prefer dogs because of their loyalty and affection. And I do like a woman who is independent and not so needy for affection so she can respect my independence, hence the correlation 😏


I think you are projecting your exs' personalities onto the general population's pet type ownership preferences waaaaaaaay too much.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Livvie said:


> I think you are projecting your exs' personalities onto the general population's pet type ownership preferences waaaaaaaay too much.


Yes, hence this thread to temper it 🤣


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> This falls into the category of the other thread talking about what you’d put up with when it comes to getting your brains screwed out.
> 
> I am going to put up with A LOT if my brains are getting screwed out. Even cats.
> 
> I despise cats. Can’t stand them. I love dogs, but I don’t want to have to take care of them so I don’t have any. To each their own when it comes to animals.


I just can’t comprehend being a kid and not growing up with an animal in the home. Do your kids have any pets? I think it’s very sad. I don’t really know anyone who doesn’t have a pet so hearing all of the people here who say they don’t have any is very eye opening to me.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I just can’t comprehend being a kid and not growing up with an animal in the home. Do your kids have any pets? I think it’s very sad. I don’t really know anyone who doesn’t have a pet so hearing all of the people here who say they don’t have any is very eye opening to me.


Give me 3 weeks and I’ll explain.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Give me 3 weeks and I’ll explain.


Why 3 weeks?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> Why did she marry him???


She thought he'd change and learn to love her dog. Apparently, she loves her husband more than she loved the dog.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> She thought he'd change and learn to love her dog. Apparently, she loves her husband more than she loved the dog.


Can’t imagine that.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

So my wife was explaining what “my cat” did yesterday in terms of damaging our cabinet finish by his food dish.

I was like, oh, he was just doing some nice scratches on it; that’s fine.

She’s like “oh yeah?” and then gave me a breakdown of all the remodeling he has done on our house and I was thinking about it and none of it bothers me at all. The reason? Because I like the big guy! Sometimes he will even be purring away as he destroys something and I’m like awww isn’t that nice he’s happy!

So I think it comes down to, you’ll tolerate a lot when it’s your pet.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm a dog-Mama to 2 little rescue dogs, and need a man who also love and understands dogs. I love how loyal and affectionate they are, and they make me more active; we walk daily. I'm reading posts about different tastes in dogs, and not liking dogs of a certain size. Personally speaking, if you're a dog lover, you love and appreciate them no matter the size or shape. If you don't, you're not a true-blue doggo lover. 

Three cheers for rescue!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> She got rid of her poodle for her husband? I can’t imagine doing that. Of course if I had a child who was allergic to my animals I’d put the kid up for adoption.


Wow, I would get rid of the husband WAY before the dog. If I had kids who were allergic, they would go on children's allergy meds for the duration of the pet's life, and then we would be a pet-free home. Unless it was so bad that epi-pens were needed, then said furry family member would be rehomed.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> He has all that, the dog is a madman. He graduated from puppy school, still madman. I mean he’s maybe 6 months now so it’s expected he will be very high energy for a while.
> 
> I think if I ever get one I want a retired show dog couch potato.
> 
> Probably won’t happen, my wife likes travel too much and wants to fly places.


Oh, of course your friend's puppy is a little cray-cray, he's only 6 months old! Neutering will take the energy levels down a little, as will proper training. I love dogs (like, all caps LOVE them), and I take care of dogs and cats through a pet care company I started up a few years ago. BUT, my neighbour got a dog 3 years ago, put him through puppy training classes, and hasn't really done much work on the training end of things with him since. His dog is very friendly and very untrained. He outweighs me, and is taller than me when he jumps up on his hind legs. I have a lot of experience with animals, but this is one that I can't control just due to his size. All his Papa does is yell at him to get down, but of course that does nothing. Animals need training, and a person should never get one that they cannot handle when they're fully grown. So your friend probably just needs to put in the work with his pup to get him behaving how he would prefer.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I try to stay far away from people that are really into horses, and I say this as someone who has been around horses my entire life. I've only met a handful that were not entitled drama queens (this applies to both men and women).


----------

